# Samsung to launch Galaxy Fame Duos and Win Duos in India soon: Report



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2013)

> According to reports, two new Android smartphones from Samsung, called the Galaxy Fame Duos GT-S6812 and Galaxy Win Duos GT-I8552, will soon be launched in the Indian market.
> 
> Originally announced with the Galaxy Young earlier in February this year, Samsung Galaxy Fame Duos will be priced at around INR 10,999. The phone sports a 3.5-inch HVGA display, 1GHz processor and runs on Android 4.1 (Jelly Bean). It has 5-megapixel autofocus rear camera with LED flash, and a VGA front-facing camera.
> 
> ...



Samsung to launch Galaxy Fame Duos and Win Duos in India soon: Report - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News

This is amazing, A 4.7" Witha quad core under 19k am i dreaming?
Mobile experts comment

Hell what was i thinking I forgot it's samsung.
Its a A5 Processor, with adreno 203


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 29, 2013)

a mobile for every human being on earth


----------



## quagmire (May 1, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Win: Quad-core Cortex-A5 with Adreno 203, Screen resolution of 480 x 800?  
Karbonn Smart Titanium 1 has higher screen resolution (qHD) and the other specs are exactly same. It sells at 10k.

Looks like Samsung did a micromax ! 

A noob who bought Galaxy Grand would now feel cheated.. 

BTW, Quad-core Cortex-A5 is slower than Dual-core Cortex-A9 right?


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2013)

quagmire said:


> A noob who bought Galaxy Grand would now feel cheated..



haha. absolutely true 



quagmire said:


> BTW, Quad-core Cortex-A5 is slower than Dual-core Cortex-A9 right?



yes. adreno 203 is the ultimate masterpiece from Qualcomm (after 200)

Samsung I8552 - Galaxy Grand Quattro Review: Flipkart



> The processor tech is old, agreed. It is a 45NM SOC which was popular during 2011. However, very powerful phones are still running a 45NM Chipset and they perform well. Will play games and all with relative ease.



i salute this geek.


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2013)

sam said:


> haha. absolutely true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still if I end up getting any other phone people will tell why din't you get grand that's the best phone in the universe

grand quattro is galaxy win?


----------



## Vignesh B (May 2, 2013)

I can now tease my friends who have bought the Grand. 


			
				sam;1895494

[URL="*www.flipkart.com/reviews/RVB03IHXU4F3192ZV" said:
			
		

> Samsung I8552 - Galaxy Grand Quattro Review[/URL]: Flipkart
> 
> 
> 
> i salute this geek.


Simply epic!
Doesn't flipkart have manual review approving system? What are the approvers doing?


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2013)

sam said:


> haha. absolutely true
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good post by that guy, but many people will vote it down?


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Good post by that guy, but many people will vote it down?



AMD A4 5300 (cost 3-4k) and Intel i7 2700k (cost 15k+) are manufactured in 32nm node. hence i conclude, both have similar performance. this is what the guy said.



theserpent said:


> grand quattro is galaxy win?



yes. galaxy win was more easy to spell.



Vignesh B said:


> I can now tease my friends who have bought the Grand.



but don't spill the secret (that Cortex A5 sucks).



Vignesh B said:


> Simply epic!
> Doesn't flipkart have manual review approving system? What are the approvers doing?



they approve post which says good about any product.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 2, 2013)

Everyone is Buying Grand just coz of its advertisements from Samsung .....


----------



## quagmire (May 2, 2013)

Galaxy Grand *Quattro* 



Spoiler



*images.wikia.com/vampirediaries/images/5/5c/Jack-Nicholson-lol-eccbc87e4b5ce2fe28308fd9f2a7baf3-1658.gif




Doesn't Audi own a patent for that name?


----------



## Empirial (May 9, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Grand Quattro/Win Benchmarks : Samsung Galaxy Grand Quattro i8552 Benchmarks and Hardware details - iGyaan - YouTube


----------



## shreymittal (May 9, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Galaxy Grand Quattro
> 
> Doesn't Audi own a patent for that name?



Do it have all time 4WD wtf they were thinking 

*EDIT: OHH YES IT QUAD CORE PROCCESSOR LOL*


----------



## randomuser111 (May 9, 2013)

Samsung even copied Fiat's *MULTIJET* name for its Air Conditoners. LOL 

BTW read this Flipkart user review of Grand Quattro. LMAO

_I purchased this phone on 5th My 2013 from an exclusive Samsung Store coz it coste 300 less from Flipkart. *Before landing to purchase this I tried out for SONY XPERIA SP, LG Optimus 9L & a lot others in the price range upto 24K. But after a detailed survey I finally landed on this awesome piece of beauty and performance.*
Friends a lot has been discussed on net and there are a lot of reviews from people. But, *I after using it exhaustively for compete 24hours, will suggest that if you want to shell around 20K, this phone will be the best*. Camera is excellent, screen is worth every penny spent and looks are excellent, even far better than grand. It fits snuglly in the palm & pocket. No application runs with dizziness on the phone.Voice quality of calls is unmatchable and crystal clear.

For those who want to spend once in 2-3 yers for phone and want a long lasting product, GO FOR IT. Don't give a damn to what has been written in reviews. *SAMSUNG had released this product after their own R&D which will be far better than one's own reviews over techniclity of the product*. just go for it and enjoy the product. _


----------



## Empirial (May 9, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> _I purchased this phone on 5th My 2013 from an exclusive Samsung Store coz it coste 300 less from Flipkart. *Before landing to purchase this I tried out for SONY XPERIA SP, LG Optimus 9L & a lot others in the price range upto 24K. But after a detailed survey I finally landed on this awesome piece of beauty and performance.*
> Friends a lot has been discussed on net and there are a lot of reviews from people. But, *I after using it exhaustively for compete 24hours, will suggest that if you want to shell around 20K, this phone will be the best*. Camera is excellent, screen is worth every penny spent and looks are excellent, even far better than grand. It fits snuglly in the palm & pocket. No application runs with dizziness on the phone.Voice quality of calls is unmatchable and crystal clear.
> 
> For those who want to spend once in 2-3 yers for phone and want a long lasting product, GO FOR IT. Don't give a damn to what has been written in reviews. *SAMSUNG had released this product after their own R&D which will be far better than one's own reviews over techniclity of the product*. just go for it and enjoy the product. _



This guy atleast deserves a Rs. 25 wala KFC Treat from Samsung for promoting Galaxy Grand Quattro


----------



## bhushan2k (May 9, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Samsung even copied Fiat's *MULTIJET* name for its Air Conditoners. LOL
> 
> BTW read this Flipkart user review of Grand Quattro. LMAO
> 
> ...



these guys must be banned for writing reviews on a website..


----------



## josin (May 10, 2013)

bhushan2k said:


> these guys must be banned for writing reviews on a website..


For what? every one has their own right to express their ideas, he just said his opinion and whats wrong in that.God had given a head to every one to identify the correct choice and move on. Oh and don't forget that we are supposedly living in a democratic country. I can understand that you hate Samsung,I too hate them (i used to love them when they were developer friendly, when their designs were different for each mobiles..) but we cant force every one to hate them.


----------

